# Butt Ugly First Fattie



## themazaman (Aug 13, 2008)

My first fatty didn't start out well. The sausage was sticky and didn't want to flatten, I forgot about the bacon and burnt it to a crisp, the rest of the filling (sauted red & green peppers, onions, and scrambled eggs) started falling out, the fatty didn't roll very tight and kind of looked like a pile of you know what. Overall, it looked butt ugly (pun intended).

The smoke did it wonders though.





TLOML doesn't like a heavy smoke flavor, so I smoked it for just an hour using hickory. Final hour was smokeless.

Lesson learned: I ususally find breakfast sausage salty, so I didn't add any extra salt. In the end, it needed it. The bacon might have solved the problem. I took care of it this time wiith Alton Brown's Meatloaf glaze, which is basically ketchup, honey, cumin, hot sauce, and worchestershire sauce.




Next up, Dr. Pepper can chicken


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 13, 2008)

It may have looked ugly, but the real question is how did it taste? Rember: It is better to have smoked a fatty and blow it up than never to have smoked one at all. (as long as you get to eat it)


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 13, 2008)

You did a whale of a job.  Fabulous.


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Didnt look too bad from my end either. Nice job.


----------



## daboys (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks real tasty from here.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks Real good to me. Good Job.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 13, 2008)

Shoooooot! That's one sexy lookin fatty if yer askin me!

Nice job! It looks tasty!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good to me too! Love the bagel.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 13, 2008)

What she said x2


----------



## lawdog (Aug 13, 2008)

hey don't gripe, the only two I have ever attempted were both pizza fatties and th first fell apart in the making so it got divided and made into 2 large odd shaped meat balls.  The 2nd was a little better for holding together but booooyyyyyyy, did the both taste great......as ugly as they were.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

What no cheese?  Looks good though.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 13, 2008)

Well ya gotta chew it before ya swallow....so how it taste...right just what i thought.


----------

